

NP-complete Problems and Physical Reality (2005) - xxxyy
http://www.scottaaronson.com/papers/npcomplete.pdf?

======
almutasim
That paper is awesome. I would rank it with Dawkin's The Selfish Gene as a
transcendent perspective changer--insight through the written word that comes
along a few times in a lifetime.

